# Anyone have a DIY home security system?



## NancyNGA (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm thinking about one for the farm (vacant mobile home).   Don't want the police to get involved every time a possum walks up on the porch, prefer not to have a live monitor.  In fact I don't particularly care to know what's happening all the time.  I just want it to maybe make a loud noice for a few seconds and turn off, and make someone *think* the police might be coming if someone tries to break in.   Most of the trouble out there is kids. There is nothing valuable in the house; the garage is another matter.  

Reviews on the web of DIY systems are all over the place. 

The electric company out there partners with a security company that requires no contract.  That's what I'll choose if I have to go monitored.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 27, 2015)

i have a dog who barks and licks your hand


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 27, 2015)

At one time we had a security system, took it out after too many false alarms.  Now all I have is Bella that barks at anything or anyone that crosses her territory.

Nancy, maybe the security cameras might work. My son has them at his business, some are real, some are false.


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't laugh, but I've had my own versions of DIY security systems for years.  When I lived alone, I would hang a pot lid on the lever-type door handles for the two doors to the outside.  If someone opened the door, the lid would fall onto the tile floor and make a loud clatter.  I figured that would scare off 99.9% of burglars.  I had a flare pistol (I _said_ not to laugh!) on my bed table for the other .1%.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmm...  Doesn't sound promising.    Can't have a dog out there.  The pot thing I could do.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 27, 2015)

Think I have a plan now. (Google)  And all that saved baling twine will be useful.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 27, 2015)

We have "Rex" the electronic watchdog...a barking German Shepard sound.  It also has a siren, or a combination of the two, and is motion activated. It covers the front door and porch, and the stairs going up to the second floor.  Time enough to get the shotgun.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 27, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I'm thinking about one for the farm (vacant mobile home).   Don't want the police to get involved every time a possum walks up on the porch, prefer not to have a live monitor.  In fact I don't particularly care to know what's happening all the time.  I just want it to maybe make a loud noice for a few seconds and turn off, and make someone *think* the police might be coming if someone tries to break in.   Most of the trouble out there is kids. There is nothing valuable in the house; the garage is another matter.
> 
> Reviews on the web of DIY systems are all over the place.
> 
> Here's an idea that might be worth trying.  After watching how my motion sensor sprinklers chase the deer out of our garden, I wonder if a similar setup might dampen the enthusiasm of a burglar.  Modifying a "Scarecrow" brand motion sensor sprinkler, and mounting it such that it is aimed at the doors and windows, shouldn't be too hard to do.  I would think that if someone comes up on the porch "uninvited", and gets a gallon of cold water dumped on them, They might think about plying their trade elsewhere.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 27, 2015)

Go to a thrift shop.  Buy a pair of size 15 boots or larger.  Place them beside the front door.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks, Don.  I will look into that. Didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Go to a thrift shop.  Buy a pair of size 15 boots or larger.  Place them beside the front door.


It sure couldn't hurt, could it?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2015)

Add to Jim's boots a huge dog dish and chain on the porch.


----------

